# Hi from a new Phaeton owner in the UK



## uk_nick (Mar 31, 2006)

I'm picking up my Phaeton in a few days - a 3.0V6TDI, 6 months old - and would love to know how many other UK owners there are lurking on the forum.
Will post some details and pictures when I pick the car up.
I'm a bit obsessed by sound quality: my car has the 12/12 audio system (I think you call it +9VE in the States), but I'm sure it won't be long before I'm getting fidgety. Has anyone looked at improving the factory system even further ? Would anyone with VW contacts be able to find out, for example, who manufactures the individual speakers and their specification ?
Phaetons are so rare in the UK that I kind of assumed there would be no support for owners on the web, but this forum is fantastic.


----------



## pilgrim7777 (Oct 27, 2004)

*Re: Hi from a new Phaeton owner in the UK (uk_nick)*

Hi and welcome from another UK owner, as you can see from my signature I have had my V10 now for just under 2years.


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: Hi from a new Phaeton owner in the UK (uk_nick)*


_Quote, originally posted by *uk_nick* »_
I'm a bit obsessed by sound quality: my car has the 12/12 audio system (I think you call it +9VE in the States), but I'm sure it won't be long before I'm getting fidgety. Has anyone looked at improving the factory system even further ? Would anyone with VW contacts be able to find out, for example, who manufactures the individual speakers and their specification ?


I agree. I wish I could get specifications of the rear speakers in the lower portions of the door so that I could at least ponder the idea of replacing them with a speaker that has all three frequency ranges. It already seems to have the lower frequencies but it is absent of midrange and high frequencies. Of course the speaker at the window level has the tweeter in it. Still, having extra highs in the door at the bottom wouldn't hurt. It seems their is no midrange in the rear door speaker. I would like to know if the crossover device even provides that frequency signal to that speaker. If not, a new speaker is pointless. Are they powered speakers or passive??
Regardless, I would like to see the schematics of the speaker/amplifier setup so that modifications could be done.


----------



## IanS-D (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: Hi from a new Phaeton owner in the UK (uk_nick)*

Hi Nick - I've just joined the Phaeton club. I picked my V6 TDi a week ago and am absolutely delighted with it. I am looking forward to going out tomorrow (Saturday) and having a decent run in it. As far as the hi-fi system is concerned I find it excellent and I don't plan to try to improve it. I had a Lexus RX300 and prior to that a Lexus LS400 and the sound in the Phaeton is far superior to them. I hope you really enjoy your Phaeton. Finally, I don't know how much you have looked at this Vortex site but it is brilliant - I may be sad but I look at it most days and it certainly pesuaded me to place the order. Another site to look at if you haven't already done so is http://www.thephaeton.co.uk/ - it will take you from now until you get your car to fully explore it!


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Hi from a new Phaeton owner in the UK (uk_nick)*


_Quote, originally posted by *uk_nick* »_I'm a bit obsessed by sound quality: my car has the 12/12 audio system (I think you call it +9VE in the States), but I'm sure it won't be long before I'm getting fidgety. Has anyone looked at improving the factory system even further ? 

Hi Nicholas:
Welcome to the Phaeton forum.
When you get the car, go into the advanced settings and configuration page for the sound system, choose 'surround', and set the 'effect' button so that the intensity of the effect is one notch higher than the middle position. Turn the dynamic compression on, and the loudness off. Leave the balance in the middle, and set the fader (front/back) to one notch aft of center (the one notch aft of center works for my LWB Phaeton - if you have a SWB, then maybe the default center position is better). Then stuff your favourite CD into the player, dial it up and let it rip.
I am pretty sure that once you hear the results, you won't feel any need to try and improve on perfection.







Seriously... I don't think anyone here has ever thought there is any need at all to tweak the 12/12 sound system in the Phaeton. It is absolutely awesome right out of the box - VW scored a real home run when they designed that system. The Phaeton 12/12 sound system won an award from a California car audiophile site as 'world's best car sound system' back in 2004 when it first came on the market.
Michael


----------



## culverwood (May 20, 2005)

I'm another UK Phaeton V6 TDI owner (for 6 months). The first other Phaeton on the road I saw was last week. Great car. The sat-nav and phone system are a little behind the competition but everything else is from a sector of the market at two to three times the price.


----------



## M1LUM (Apr 2, 2006)

*Re: Hi from a new Phaeton owner in the UK (uk_nick)*

Hi Nick
Likewise, hope you like the car as much as I currently am
Maybe there is enough groundswell for a UK get together this summer


----------



## sidcup-jon (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: Hi from a new Phaeton owner in the UK (M1LUM)*

Great,at least we can see more than 1 Phaeton in a day, only saw 2 so far this year.


----------



## pilgrim7777 (Oct 27, 2004)

*Re: Hi from a new Phaeton owner in the UK (sidcup-jon)*

Hi John
I am often passing Sidcup on the A20 but since your not that far away I guess we may pass each other.Although my normal route is into the city via the A2. The current 200 or so owners in the Uk do seem to be very shy so I too look forward to UK meet.


----------



## uk_nick (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: Hi from a new Phaeton owner in the UK (pilgrim7777)*

Picked mine up this week and saw another one within the first 100 miles: an aubergine W12 with beige leather, in Grasmere in the Lake District (Friday afternoon, about 3pm - was that you anyone ?).
That was just after I parked mine next to a 2 door Phaeton (Bentley Continental GT) in the main car park there. Common as muck !
Piccies to follow soon.


----------



## sidcup-jon (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: Hi from a new Phaeton owner in the UK (pilgrim7777)*

Hi T,
A20 is my normal route to north london hope to pass each other one day 
will give you a wave.My car is preset with only the driver's door unlock and do not auto lock,I was told by Beadles of Bromley where I pick up the car only Maidstone do the phaeton not even their sevenoaks branch,this is one feature I miss on the phaeton, you can set all the doors autolock or unkock yourelf in the touareg. 
Any experience with tunning box or remapping vw diesel? any info wil be appreciated. 
Regards
John


----------



## pilgrim7777 (Oct 27, 2004)

*Re: Hi from a new Phaeton owner in the UK (sidcup-jon)*

John when you get down to Beadles at Maidstone they will set the doors to what you want. I find them quite good and Tricia the person who sets up the appointments is quite good or at least when ever I have dealt with her.
Having the V10 I have not considered any tuning since there is always a surplus of power. My car in fact is in for its first service today as it is coming up to two years since delivery to me. I thought that it would to be a good idea to get that done before taking the trip to Dresden on the 17th of May.










_Modified by pilgrim7777 at 8:36 AM 4-10-2006_


----------



## sidcup-jon (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: Hi from a new Phaeton owner in the UK (pilgrim7777)*

Will give tricia a call,hope they can do it while I wait.Jealous of you guys going to Dresden hope Michael will organize another one in future.


----------



## Motorista (Oct 28, 2005)

*Re: Hi from a new Phaeton owner in the UK (uk_nick)*

Hello Nick,
Welcome to the forum from an American owner of 7 months and 12000 miles (05 V8, sonnebeige). I'm sure you'll love the car - I do, and I have had very many cars of all sorts. In fact, several were British (I was living in Italy at the time, where I grew up), among which:
- A 1968 Jaguar XJ6 (with which I used to drive to England for the annual Jaguar Drivers' Club outing.
- Four (yes, four!) Triumph Dolomite Sprints (very low mileage white, yellow daily driver, and two for parts: rare mid-blue wreck with 200 miles on the odometer, and a very tired burgundy). 
They are all gone now, but I used to enjoy them a lot. Bit noisier than the Phaeton, though








Stefano


----------



## uk_nick (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: Hi from a new Phaeton owner in the UK (dcowan699)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dcowan699* »_
I agree. I wish I could get specifications of the rear speakers in the lower portions of the door so that I could at least ponder the idea of replacing them with a speaker that has all three frequency ranges. It already seems to have the lower frequencies but it is absent of midrange and high frequencies.

David,
Is yours the system with DSP ? If so, maybe the lack of output from the rear speakers is a consequence of the DSP. I notice that if I set the effects to "Neutral" or "Driver-oriented" (neither of which seem to provide any ambient effect) then there's a lot more "solid" sound from the rear speakers. Worth a try.
Nick


----------



## Spectral (Dec 21, 2005)

*Re: Hi from a new Phaeton owner in the UK (dcowan699)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dcowan699* »_
It seems their is no midrange in the rear door speaker. I would like to know if the crossover device even provides that frequency signal to that speaker. If not, a new speaker is pointless. Are they powered speakers or passive??.

The rear door speakers (including the tweeters) actually do reproduce the full audio spectrum including the midrange. However, the frequency response of the rear speakers in the mid and high range is dull compared to the overhyped front speakers. The rears also receive much less power than the fronts when the fader is set at 50/50 which makes them seem even less spectacular than the louder fronts. 
You can boost the output of the high and midrange of the rears without boosting the fronts by using the "surround" mode. However, you have to live with the surround effect. I prefer the Neutral mode.
I set the fader to about 70% towards the rear. I set the EQ to -3 on the treble, flat on the midrange and +3 on the bass. Disable compression and loudness. This results in a very well balanced sound with deep and accurate bass and a very detailed high end.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Hi from a new Phaeton owner in the UK (Spectral)*

Spectral:
Have you tried using the 'driver optimized' setting? This sets the system up so that the volume levels of the different speakers are ideal for the person sitting in the driver seat.
Michael


----------



## Spectral (Dec 21, 2005)

*Re: Hi from a new Phaeton owner in the UK (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_Spectral:
Have you tried using the 'driver optimized' setting? This sets the system up so that the volume levels of the different speakers are ideal for the person sitting in the driver seat.
Michael

Yes I have used the driver optimized setting. I just prefer the way Neutral sounds with a few EQ and fader tweaks. I'm very happy with the sound.


----------



## Hudson1 (Dec 25, 2005)

Having owned a number of cars with significant after market sound systems, the majority of owners who install high end systems in their cars often do not even power up the rear speakers. My car had a DLS A6 to power the Diamond Audio sub, DLS A3 to power the two Focal 165k2 fronts and apart from a very expensive Pioneer head unit that was about it, i did connect the standard rear speakers but only faded them in when i had rear passengers otherwise they were mute.
The thinking being that if you have the system correctly balanced all the rear speakers do is ''drag'' the sound into the back. The comment from one fellow being.... if you were at a concert the band would not be playing from behind you ! A fair point.


----------



## Spectral (Dec 21, 2005)

*Re: Hi from a new Phaeton owner in the UK (dcowan699)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dcowan699* »_
I wish I could get specifications of the rear speakers in the lower portions of the door so that I could at least ponder the idea of replacing them with a speaker that has all three frequency ranges. Still, having extra highs in the door at the bottom wouldn't hurt. It seems their is no midrange in the rear door speaker. I would like to know if the crossover device even provides that frequency signal to that speaker. If not, a new speaker is pointless. Are they powered speakers or passive??.

The woofers in the rear doors are passive speakers that have a dedicated amp. The rear woofers don't receive the full audio range due to the crossover. So connecting a full range speaker to replace your rear woofers will not give you the desired result. 
The Phaeton woofers are mounted unconventionally with the magnet facing the grill. You may not even be able to get an aftermarket speaker that would fit.


----------



## Jon halestrap (May 7, 2006)

*Re: Hi from a new Phaeton owner in the UK (uk_nick)*

belated hello
I just joined the forum so this is my first message
I bought a W12 around 3 months back and am delighted
What a great car
I took it to Germany and canfirm it is very fast and very stable.
I used the supplied settings and got great quality.
Is there a UK owners club ?


----------



## uk_nick (Mar 31, 2006)

I finally got to test the 12/12 sound system out properly using CDs rather than the radio: wow ! It's not got the ultimate brute force of an aftermarket system (Alpine / JL Audio) I had in a previous car, but it's genuinely high fidelity: clear, crisp, but not fatiguing.
I'm not a great fan of the DSP still: when the underlying reproduction is that good, why mess with what the original producer of the recording thought was right ? It's like smothering perfectly seasoned food with more salt and pepper.
I found the best sound came from having DSP in neutral, loudness and compression off, bass +3, treble -1, fader just a fraction to the rear.
Then just put on "Number 1" by Goldfrapp and turn it up loud ! Or, if you're over 40 and can't hack Goldfrapp, try the last track of this for a sound like honey dripping from the speakers:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/produ...lance


----------



## uk_nick (Mar 31, 2006)

A few piccies:
First one is in the Lake District (Blencathra in the background)








Second one is back home, after a wash (and the car):










_Modified by uk_nick at 9:14 AM 5-18-2006_


----------



## legaleagle (Apr 14, 2006)

Nice pics Nick! But the first one in the Lake District wasn't taken with the car parked in the middle of the road was it?!! Just looks that way!
Pleased you managed to clean the car before the drought restrictions begin to bite!


----------



## deepak.tripathi (Apr 14, 2006)

*Re: (uk_nick)*

Hi Nick,
Beautiful car and Lake District scenary, which reminded me of my numerous visits to Keswick and surrounding areas. 
Mine looks exactly the same, except that it is V6 petrol engine.


----------



## Realist42 (May 14, 2006)

*Re: (uk_nick)*

Great pictures,
I have not yet done the deed (testing a V10 on sat, so not too sure yet) on a V6 TDI... (so I am a new member)
Did you have a chance to compare the stock sound system to the one you have in yours?
rgds
J


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Hi from a new Phaeton owner in the UK (Jon halestrap)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jon halestrap* »_...Is there a UK owners club?

Hi Jon:
Congratulations on your purchase, and welcome to the forum. As for the UK owners' club - I think you have found it.







Although this forum is hosted in the United States, it has evolved into a fairly international English speaking Phaeton owners' forum - I'm from Canada (but spend most of my time in Switzerland), and we have had a lot of new members from the UK join recently.
Michael


----------



## uk_nick (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: Hi from a new Phaeton owner in the UK (Jon halestrap)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jon halestrap* »_belated hello

A belated hello in return.
I've scoured the net mercilessly for Phaeton information, and there is absolutely nothing else as relevant as this forum, so like Michael says: welcome to the UK owners' club !
Have you looked into converting your W12 beast to LPG ? Any piccies ?
Regards
Nick


----------



## uk_nick (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: (Realist42)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Realist42* »_Did you have a chance to compare the stock sound system to the one you have in yours?

Sort of: I test drove a very new V6tdi with the standard system at my local dealer, but the sound had a bit of a sharp treble edge to it that I remember from home hi-fi speakers straight out of the box. I got the impression the speakers hadn't even been run in yet and would expect that edge to be smoothed out a bit. 
If you leave aside the DSP (which I have found to be a gimmick), I suspect there won't be that much difference between the sound systems, probably not enough to worry about in real-life noise conditions, i.e. at average UK motorway speeds.


----------



## Spectral (Dec 21, 2005)

*Re: (uk_nick)*



uk_nick said:


> I finally got to test the 12/12 sound system out properly using CDs rather than the radio: wow !
> I'm not a great fan of the DSP still: when the underlying reproduction is that good, why mess with what the original producer of the recording thought was right ? It's like smothering perfectly seasoned food with more salt and pepper.
> I found the best sound came from having DSP in neutral, loudness and compression off, bass +3, treble -1, fader just a fraction to the rear.
> 
> ...


----------



## car_guy (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: (uk_nick)*

You might be interested in this review of the audio system:
http://www.lacar.com/modules.p...d=303


----------



## Realist42 (May 14, 2006)

*Re: (uk_nick)*

Thanks for that, kinda figured that, the stock system is pretty good by car standards, so I'll save my money for something else... now where did I leave the brochure...
rgds 
J


_Modified by Realist42 at 12:07 AM 5-20-2006_


----------



## Realist42 (May 14, 2006)

*Re: (Realist42)*

Funny thing, today I want out to try a V10, which I did, and it is a monster - no question about that! Not for me though, so we also tried a V6TDI again as a last comparison - and this one had 'DSP' on the audio button! A 12 channel system - and I have to say, it was very good, most impressed.
So I might have to consider it after all now...
rgds
J


----------



## Jon halestrap (May 7, 2006)

*Re: (uk_nick)*

No I have not tried LPG, But I have plenty of the car. do I just cut and paste?


----------



## uk_nick (Mar 31, 2006)

No - you need to upload the photos to another website and then provide links: see
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerohelp


----------



## Realist42 (May 14, 2006)

*Re: (Realist42)*

Looks like my dealer screwed up the pre-calc on the car







, will need to dig deeper if I want the car... What to do... what to do... ? Sooo anoyed















rgds 
J


----------



## uk_nick (Mar 31, 2006)

Are you buying new or used ? Are you after a particular spec ?
I bought used and paid £11k less than list price for a car with 5k miles on it.
There's loads of nearly new 3.0tdi's shown at http://www.allapprovedcars.com, with nice big hi-res photos.
I might know of a March 2006 car with loads of goodies going for about £31-32k.


----------



## Realist42 (May 14, 2006)

*Re: (uk_nick)*

Well, looking at all options, had a deal on the table that made a new look as good as a nearly new... But alas, it looks like it was too good to be true... Well, ADC is on my wish list, and I have found *none* with it in the UK, wife has also specified 18 way seats and power boot lid... after that it was about it. but these are wishes as usual. 
(Although I am not so found of the stock 'eucalyptus wood', but for this car...)
I'll keep trawling...


_Modified by Realist42 at 3:42 PM 5-22-2006_


----------



## uk_nick (Mar 31, 2006)

18 way seats are great. If I was buying again, I'd also look for the 19" Helios rims: they'll definitely help the car sell again, and they look great.


----------



## Realist42 (May 14, 2006)

*Re: (uk_nick)*

I agree that it looks super with them on, just did not like the way it rides on them... The stock 17" gave the best ride, and is also the only dimension that takes snowchains/snow tires (according to VW anyway)
So who knows what we will do, but if anyone does get wind of a TDI (V6 would be the first choice) with ADC, I would apreciate a note...








rgds
J


----------



## plastech (May 3, 2006)

*Re: (Realist42)*

Have a look at this one on 
http://www.volkswagen.co.uk/used_cars/find
Motorline Volkswagen 
Dowding Way
Tunbridge Wells
Kent
TN2 3UY 
Tony


----------



## Realist42 (May 14, 2006)

*Re: (plastech)*

Thanks for that, I'll have a look at that one - curios thing though... The buttons on the left-hand side of the steering wheel in the picture does not match with a car that has ADC... but it does say it has it...


----------



## Realist42 (May 14, 2006)

*Re: (Realist42)*

Ahh it is a stock picture! 'Cos Keyless start is also missing...


----------



## plastech (May 3, 2006)

*Re: (Realist42)*

needs to drop 4K to 5K intrested to find out right spec ask them to email you some photos
I paid 29,700 K on a 55 model with 5K on the clock in silver started at 36K
Tony


----------



## Realist42 (May 14, 2006)

*Re: (plastech)*

Thanks for that info, they are not 'that' far from me, and they are going to give me a call tomorrow (that is what they said) lest see where this goes...


----------



## uk_nick (Mar 31, 2006)

The descriptions on both VW's own website and the other sites that feed from it are hopelessly inaccurate: mine also had ADC according to the website, but didn't really, but it did have a power boot lid, 18 way seats etc etc which didn't get mentioned.
The pictures are usually of the right cars though.
I've not yet seen a single car in the UK that really does have ADC.


_Modified by uk_nick at 8:26 PM 5-23-2006_


----------



## plastech (May 3, 2006)

*Re: (uk_nick)*

I go with that nick unless its a showroom car they have higher spec than demo car If your looking to buy one find a retailer with three on line one in the showroom one out as a demo and the giong on the fourcourt they have to pay vw for that one and will normalyl get a reall deall
Tony


----------



## Realist42 (May 14, 2006)

*Re: (plastech)*

Allas it was a red herring - the car was said to have ADC, Keyless Entry 18 way seats... In reality only 18 way seats was true...








But my dealer has woken up again, maybe there is a deal to be had after all... I want one now!
Still looking though...


----------



## plastech (May 3, 2006)

*Re: (Realist42)*

What specifiacion are you looking for and do you have a part ex
I am always buying for new cars for work 
Tony


----------



## Realist42 (May 14, 2006)

*Re: (plastech)*

The top things that I am looking for are:
18 Way seats
ADC
Power Bootlid (Because I can't really figure out how to close it without putting a hand on the top)
Keyless entry in a nice to have and anything else is pretty much goodies I would not say no to if it was on the car. (Although, if I could find one that did not have eucalyptus wood, that would also be a good thing...)
rgds
J


----------



## plastech (May 3, 2006)

*Re: (Realist42)*

Did you look at the car with bluetooth in Kidlington
look high spec
Tony


----------



## Realist42 (May 14, 2006)

*Re: (plastech)*

Might have found a car, will post once deal is done...


----------



## boxer1200 (May 1, 2006)

Well here is another owner in the UK! Found the right car at the right price. V6 3.0 Tdi 4 motion in Tarentella Black with 19" Helios wheels. It has power boot, bi-xenon lights, 18 way seats and dusk sensor.
It was delivered 2 days ago and my experience with the dealer has so far been very positive.
Dave


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (boxer1200)*

Hello David:
Congratulations on your purchase, and welcome to the forum.
Michael


----------



## uk_nick (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: (boxer1200)*

Welcome to the forum. I suspect you may be the only Phaeton owner in Lincolnshire. I think I'm the only one in Devon. Where did you buy from ?


----------



## uk_nick (Mar 31, 2006)

Realist42, if you haven't found a car yet, have a look at this one:
http://www.allapprovedcars.com....aspx
It's the demonstrator I drove a few months back. I think it's got power boot lid and 18 way seats. It's also got non-standard wood (walnut I think) and 19" Helios rims and a few other goodies (bi-xenons, paddle shifts and dusk sensors IIRC).
I reckon you could get it for not much above £31k.


----------



## deepak.tripathi (Apr 14, 2006)

*Re: (Realist42)*

How does one shut the boot lid without putting a hand on the top in a Phaton without the power option? Is there a way?


----------



## boxer1200 (May 1, 2006)

*Re: (uk_nick)*

Hi uk nick
I bought from Nottingham Volkswagen. Andy, the sales exec and Robert the Phaeton Tech have been very efficient and professional in their dealings with me so far. It looks like a very good







dealership.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (deepak.tripathi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *deepak.tripathi* »_How does one shut the boot lid without putting a hand on the top in a Phaton without the power option? Is there a way?

Yes there is, and we even have an illustrated post showing how to do it... Trunk Lid (4E2, 4E8) requires excessive effort to close? Here's the fix...
Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

Oh, by the way... when you look at the pictures in the above-referenced post, you will see a small white 'glow in the dark' lever on the left inside surface of the trunk lid. That lever is only present on North American specification cars. It's called a 'New Jersey Escape Handle', and it is required by law in the US. I think the law is called 'Jimmy's Law', in memory of the US labour leader who disappeared in the boot of a car some years ago, never to be seen again.








Michael


----------



## deepak.tripathi (Apr 14, 2006)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

Hi Michael,
Thanks very much for that. I will try the first two solutions myself and point out to the Phaeton technician if none of them works. I am taking the car to the local dealer in a couple of weeks for software upgrade. 
I think you are referring to Jimmy Hoffa, the Teamsters leader, who disappeared in Florida, if I recall correctly, in the mid-1970s in Florida. I used to live and work in Washington, DC, at the time.


----------



## car_guy (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_Oh, by the way... when you look at the pictures in the above-referenced post, you will see a small white 'glow in the dark' lever on the left inside surface of the trunk lid. That lever is only present on North American specification cars. It's called a 'New Jersey Escape Handle', and it is required by law in the US. 
Michael

I find it disappointing that VW doesn't include this safety feature in all cars sold world wide. I believe in the U.S. alone, approx. 10 deaths due to entrapment in trunks occurs every year. BTW, all or most are children. 
The engineering was already done for the NAR market, it couldn't have cost much to include the feature worldwide.


----------



## chrisj428 (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: (car_guy)*

Most parents outside of the US don't allow their children to play unsupervised in the trunk. The same seems to go for discarded refrigerators and electrical outlets.


----------



## PhaetonChix (Dec 16, 2004)

*Re: (car_guy)*

Lexus was sued by a SF area couple a number of years ago. The husband was car jacked and locked in the trunk. The end result of this suit and others like it are the interior trunk release handle.
PC


_Modified by PhaetonChix at 12:45 PM 6-15-2006_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (car_guy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *car_guy* »_I find it disappointing that VW doesn't include this safety feature in all cars sold world wide.

It can be refitted to ROW Phaetons, if you want to do it. It's not a particularly difficult task to refit one. It is possible that a programming change may need to be made to the central comfort controller in order to make the handle operative once it is fitted.
Different cultures have different views about what constitutes a 'worthwhile safety feature' and what does not. For example, ROW Phaeton owners are provided with a warning triangle mounted in the trunk lid - NAR owners get the New Jersey Escape Handle. Given a choice between the two, I think I know which one I would pick: OEM Warning Triangle in Trunk Lid.








Michael


----------



## car_guy (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: (chrisj428)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chrisj428* »_Most parents outside of the US don't allow their children to play unsupervised in the trunk. The same seems to go for discarded refrigerators and electrical outlets.

Chris, that's disingenuous. Most parents in the US don't allow their children to play supervised or unsupervised in the trunk either, but stuff happens. Have you ever heard of "hide and seek"? Do you know where your kids are 24 hours a day? It's one thing to make an adult pay for their irresponsibility, it's another to make a child pay a fatal price.
Do you really think it's wrong to require that doors must be removed from discarded refrigerators?
Michael, as useful as a reflective triangle may seem, I can't imagine why 4-way flashers aren't at least as effective. And why doesn't VW include the reflectors in the NAR? I can't imagine that it's for legal reasons. If anything, they could avoid legal problems by having them.


_Modified by car_guy at 1:10 PM 6-15-2006_


----------



## chrisj428 (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: (car_guy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *car_guy* »_Have you ever heard of "hide and seek"? Do you know where your kids are 24 hours a day?

Yes, but we weren't allowed to play around cars unsupervised because they were hazardous. 
And, vis-a-vis the "disingenuous" comment, I don't want this to become a political debate, because this isn't the place. 
What I will say, however, is this: "I wonder -- How did we ever survive this long?"










_Modified by chrisj428 at 3:00 PM 6-15-2006_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (car_guy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *car_guy* »_...why doesn't VW include the reflectors in the NAR? I can't imagine that it's for legal reasons. If anything, they could avoid legal problems by having them.

Hi Steven:
Strange as it may sound at first glance, I suspect that the triangle is not included in NAR cars because of legal reasons. The problem is this: There is no norm, no standard established in North America for a reflective warning device. Nor is there a norm or standard established in North America for first aid kits that are supplied with cars as OE fitment from the factory.
In Europe, there is a published standard for both warning triangles and first aid kits. Every manufacturer ensures that their triangles and FA kits comply with the standard. If a manufacturer started including triangles or FA kits in cars that they ship to a rather litigious country, and there was no nationally established standard to fall back on, the manufacturer would expose themselves to litigation. Hence the reason why there are no triangles or FA kits in the NAR cars. (2004 Phaetons had FA kits, but that was an oversight - they were deleted from NAR fitment at the beginning of the 2005 model year).
Michael


----------



## car_guy (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_Strange as it may sound at first glance, I suspect that the triangle is not included in NAR cars because of legal reasons. The problem is this: There is no norm, no standard established in North America for a reflective warning device. Nor is there a norm or standard established in North America for first aid kits that are supplied with cars as OE fitment from the factory.

This all makes a certain amount of (perverted) sense except for one thing. Audi includes a first aid kit (there was one in my 06 A4 loaner) with their car, and as we know, VW owns them too. Are people less likely to sue Audi than VW?


----------



## stevieB (Jul 15, 2006)

Hi guys, this is also my first post , I have been lurking for a while, and am slowly working my way through all the posts...Wow everything is here, I'm picking up a 6 month old V6 TDI next saturday, Thanks for all the info on here.
Steve


----------



## Gobuster (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (stevieB)*

Steve, you must be excited to be getting your new car tomorrow. Don't forget to let us know how you like it and, if possible, post some pictures.
Welcome to the forum!
Rob


----------



## stevieB (Jul 15, 2006)

Thanks Rob
The guy selling it to me has gone home sick, no one else knows of the progress, so got to wait till Saturday morning now...............It's Sidlows Horsham







and the last I heard the car was at Gatwick
please dont tell me how crap they are, or at least wait till I've picked it up.


_Modified by stevieB at 10:09 AM 7-21-2006_


----------



## stevieB (Jul 15, 2006)

I should be excited but I'm sitting here pretty P***ed off at the moment. I hate not knowing whats going on....I'm Mr Organised


----------



## stevieB (Jul 15, 2006)

Wow, picked up my car this morning, fantastic.....never had a car that made me feel so special as I drove away from the showroom. Spent the whole day polishing it.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (stevieB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stevieB* »_...never had a car that made me feel so special as I drove away from the showroom. Spent the whole day polishing it.

Great stuff! The nice thing about the Phaeton is that the fascination lasts quite a long time - several years, at least.
I have to go to the UK again in August, not sure where you are located but if it is anywhere near Oxford, perhaps we can meet up.
Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (uk_nick)*


_Quote, originally posted by *uk_nick* »_
*First one is in the Lake District (Blencathra in the background)*









I really like the look of those Champion rims. It's a pity we cannot get them in North America.
Michael


----------



## stevieB (Jul 15, 2006)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

Michael, Oxfords 2 hours from me, when you know your itenary let me know , I work very odd unsociable time but maybe will be able to meet up.


----------



## tomekw (Aug 23, 2006)

*Re: Hi from a new Phaeton owner in the UK (uk_nick)*

Hi, I've just joined the club. V6 3.2 owner since 4 weeks.


----------



## uk_nick (Mar 31, 2006)

Nice to see there will still be at least 1 Phaeton owner in Devon.
Did you buy from Murray in Plymouth ? I get on really well with their Newton Abbot branch. Haven't really met most of the Plymouth people.


----------



## tomekw (Aug 23, 2006)

*Re: (uk_nick)*

Yeah, Plymouth Murray is the source. Does it mean you have got rid of your Phaeton now?


----------



## uk_nick (Mar 31, 2006)

Yep - see http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2762033


----------



## tomekw (Aug 23, 2006)

*Re: (uk_nick)*

I wish I knew that, I would probably take yours. Spec was ok, price and everything, PITY!


----------



## pirateat50 (Dec 10, 2005)

*Re: Hi from a new Phaeton owner in the UK (tomekw)*

Welcome to the Vortex. I hope you enjoy your Phaeton as much as I have mine.


----------



## ro1313ie (Mar 25, 2015)

*blackpool*

hi picked mine up vw phaeton swb well happy blackpool


----------



## ro1313ie (Mar 25, 2015)

*blackpool*

picked mine up 2011 vw phaeton swb well happy only see one other in blackpool so that makes two ( my be )more


----------



## entwisi (Feb 19, 2013)

Hi,
I spend a fair amount of time in Blackpool as I have a static on Marton mere so you should see mine rattling round the place especially during half terms/summer hols etc. I've seen one other parked on the Tesco on Clifton road as well ( also silver like mine ). Don't know if you are aware but there is a VW indie specialist just down clifton road past the turn that takes you to Lookers. 

There are a few others in the north west, have a look in the Spotted thread for the ones we've seen. 

Welcome to the club!

Ian


----------



## ro1313ie (Mar 25, 2015)

Hi Ian 
Thanks the advise should see mine on north prom most days 
Rob


----------

